# Can I Use My Anterless Tag?



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I drew a late season cow tag for Currant Creek. As I understand it, if I hunt that area with my archery bull tag I can fill _both_ tags. I've read the proclamation (still can't bring myself to call it a guidebook) ten times. I just know I misunderstood something and I'm going to shoot two elk and get screwed. Can someone smarter than I verify?


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I believe you can but focus on a bull so you don't spend all of your any bull hunt dragging a cow out of a hell hole. Take a cow if you can get her our easily. You can always go back and get the cow on the later season.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You can if it's a LE archery bull permit....


You cant if it's a hunters choice, general , archery.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just an OTC hunter's choice tag. Glad I checked. I'll still probably hunt up that way so I can get the lay of the land for my later hunt. Never hunted that area before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry goofy but you can use it during any other season as long as you have a tag for that area even if it is a general tag.

Flexibility in using antlerless elk permits: If you obtain two antlerless elk permits for the same area-but the permits are for different seasons-you may harvest both elk during the same season. And don't forget that you can use your antlerless permit during your buck or bull season, as long as it's for the same area. See the information box for details.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/2014-antlerless-hunts.html


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to the DWR store to get my over the counter open bull tag so I could ask this very question face to face...........I have a cow tag also.
What trclements said was the answer to a tee. 8)


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

As long as you don't end up taking 2 bulls, you are ok. You can shoot 2 cows. 
If you still have questions or want real backup, just call the DWR and talk to one of the field officers. They will be the guys writing tickets, so they will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm assuming you know you can only kill a spike bull or a cow with your archery permit there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

trclements said:


> Sorry goofy but you can use it during any other season as long as you have a tag for that area even if it is a general tag.
> 
> Flexibility in using antlerless elk permits: If you obtain two antlerless elk permits for the same area-but the permits are for different seasons-you may harvest both elk during the same season. And don't forget that you can use your antlerless permit during your buck or bull season, as long as it's for the same area. See the information box for details.
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/2014-antlerless-hunts.html


Sorry, my bad!

Thought it was antlered permits only they could be used with....

Didn't realize there were allowing hunters choice tags as well.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Elk*



goofy elk said:


> You can if it's a LE archery bull permit....
> 
> You cant if it's a hunters choice, general , archery.


WRONG, WRONG, WRONG. Use your antlerless tag when you want as long as you have a valid tag any bull/ cow/ calf tag during archery, or any bull tag/ LE tag for your area. And if you fill your any bull tag, you can still hunt for your cow tag, just keep your cut off tag as proof you have a valid reason to hunt. Period! Edit to add, Sorry Goofy, saw that some have already corrected your post.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm planning on two cows if I get the chance. This is purely a meat hunt. I have never hunted the area and have had no time to scout (same old story). We'll see how it goes. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

